# tourist visa 600



## Mert vardar (5 mo ago)

Hello, I live in Turkey.
We gave biometrics for Australian visa on 05.07.2022, it's been about 6 weeks, but there is no result yet. Anyone encounter this kind of situation? What is the average approval time?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

What did the two orange "action required" flags refer to?
And was the information supplied?

No-one really knows the average times at the moment. 

It seems that immigration don't have time to update the times.


----------



## Mert vardar (5 mo ago)

action required sign but all my documents have been sent in full, when I contact the Australian embassy, they say it has not been processed, but they do not have any information about the duration.


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

i am also facing same problem


----------



## Mert vardar (5 mo ago)

how long are you waiting? Priority is given to citizens of Afghanistan and Ukraine.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mert vardar said:


> how long are you waiting? Priority is given to citizens of Afghanistan and Ukraine.


Are you sure that Afghanistan and Ukraine citizens get priority for a tourist visa? I thought that was for refugee or similar visas.


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

Mert vardar said:


> how long are you waiting? Priority is given to citizens of Afghanistan and Ukraine.


i submitted my file on 20-06-2022 and there is an update on 08-07-2022, since 20-06-2022 till now almost 74 days.


----------



## Mert vardar (5 mo ago)

Unfortunately, the processing times are very long and no one from the embassy gives clear information. they say we just have to wait


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

thank you bro


----------

